

Bullet Journal - diegolo
http://www.bulletjournal.com/

======
jonrx
That's a coincidence : I just bought an Arc Notebook[1] from Staples with the
express will to try this (I really like to be able to rearrange pages). So far
(a few weeks), it's going very well. I tweaked the process to my taste but the
idea remains the same.

I really wanted to implement my calendar and todo-workflow on my smartphone.
The idea of having everything synced everywhere and to be able to "do" stuff
everywhere was really compelling. A few months later, I'm back to paper and
pen because the feeling and the level of control is so much better when I
write.

Another thing I realized is that I'm a doodler. My to-do lists are messy,
filled with small drawings but I still understand everything. Fitting them
into a computerized list feels like trying to insert a square peg into a round
hole.

I know that my journal won't scale easily, but I can't imagine being way
busier than I'm now for a little while.

[1] :
[http://www.staples.com/sbd/cre/marketing/arc/](http://www.staples.com/sbd/cre/marketing/arc/)

